# sharkbite in walls?



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I need to redo some minor plumbing in my half bathroom, but don't want to solder......
What do you think about Sharkbite fittings in a wall?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I happen to like Sharkbites. Consider installing an access door.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

french_guy said:


> I need to redo some minor plumbing in my half bathroom, but don't want to solder......
> What do you think about Sharkbite fittings in a wall?


 They claim they are good.:sad:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Far better to solder, but it's a non issue to use Shark Bites behind a wall.


----------



## macnetism (Jan 18, 2018)

I have only had one leak in 5 years and it was because the poly pipe was cut at an angle instead of straight. 

Don't forget to pressure test the line. I always tug and rattle on them to try and make them leak. Then close up the wall.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Actually, it would just be 2 adapters (for hot and cold) to go from existing copper pipes to PEX, then I will use cinch clamp rings ( I have the Appolo tool)


----------



## tom_poconos (Nov 6, 2017)

Use PEX! It's very forgiving, especially working with 1/2". No messing with solder or burning your studs with a blowtorch. You can use sharkbite to connect existing copper to the PEX, then use standard PEX fittings and clamps for everything else (cheaper than sharkbite push connectors).


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I am old school. I use PEX with crimp fittings. To convert from copper to PEX I solder on an adapter. I will use a Sharkbite temporarily but never in a wall.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sharkbite says push connectors are good for 25 years which happens to also be the expected service life of copper plumbing, especially around here. I understand where folks are coming from with push fittings in a wall but I don't see a problem with them. I've (inadvertently) pressure tested them to 125psig without issue and have yet to see one leak that started out dry. There are some knock off push fittings out there; I find it best to avoid them and stick with Sharkbite.

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

french_guy said:


> Actually, it would just be 2 adapters (for hot and cold) to go from existing copper pipes to PEX, then I will use cinch clamp rings ( I have the Appolo tool)




Sweat them on, you'll sleep better.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Another quick question: stub-outs for water supply are usually above the drain stub-out...But if it's easier to have them just under, is this a big issue?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think that is fine.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

It will work just fine.

Some times the water supplies comes from the floor with the drain in the wall.


----------

